# Nvidia Driver screws up my computer?



## terasic (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello, so yesterday i decided to "revert" my computer back to factory settings, or out of the box , because my computer had been running realllly slow for like a week, it would take forever to load to the logon screen, then it would show my background, and not my icons for another 10 minutes, so i did that, but it was still happening, but i figured it would be fixed after i updated the computer. I updated all the things from the automatic updates, and it was working fine, then i tried to upgrade the video driver (nVidia GeForce 6800) and then it said to restart my computer, and now everything looks like its in safe mode, but all the graphics are like distorted, and it wont load any icons or anything on my desktop besides the background. Please Help!

EDIT: Sometimes it just gets stuck on a black screen for like 5-10 minutes before it goes to the welcome screen.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What Brand/Model is this PC?

How did you "revert back to factory settngs"


----------



## terasic (Oct 15, 2008)

The brand is dell, and its an XPS, and to revert back to factory settings, which i have used before but this didnt happen, is when you first turn on your computer you click CTRL and F11 at the same time.


OK, so i fixed the resolution problems, but it still wont show the desktop icons / Task bar.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did the video card comw with the pc?

Where did you get the video driver from?

have you tried rolling back the video driver?


----------



## terasic (Oct 15, 2008)

I dont know if the video card came with the pc, but it's worked fine until now.

i got the driver from nvidia.com

and i dunno how to roll back the video driver


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In device manager . . right click on the video adaptor ( Display Adaptor ) and select "Roll back driver"


----------



## terasic (Oct 15, 2008)

ok, so i did a system restore back to when i first like reverted my system, and now its fixed, but im afraid that when i try to reinstall the drivers again its gonna do the same thing


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It may if you use the nVidia reference drivers . . If you feel the need to update the drivers, I would use theo nes from Dell . . not nVidia

If the card came with the pc, it is almost certainly a special one and Dell drivers should work with it.

If it's working ok now, I would leave well enough alone


----------

